# 5 Stages of a cop's career



## paracowboy (15 Jul 2006)

From a LEO lifer:

FASCINATION STAGE - 1st thru 4th year of Law Enforcement. 
For most officers, this is their first time outside of the middle class bubble. They have never seen a dead body, never seen life-threatening injuries, never dealt with a family disturbance, never witnessed the squalor some people call "living life", and never really understood the phrase "Man's Inhumanity To Man" until now. Everything is new to them. You can ID them by the amount of fancy new equipment they carry...a ten BILLION candlelight power flashlight, "state-of-the-art" holster, pens that write in the rain, a ballistic vest rated to stop Tomahawk missiles, and an equipment bag large enough to house a squad of Marines. They love it, showing up early for their shift. They work way past the end of their shift without even considering an OT slip. They believe rank within the department is based only on ability and those in the upper ranks got there by knowledge and skill in police work only. They believe the Department runs with the same attention to detail and efficiency as Joe Friday's Dragnet TV show....everyone is dedicated & committed, everyone is competent, everyone is on the same page and working towards the same high-minded goals. When they finally go home to their spouse/ significant other, they tell them everything they did and saw; they are wired up. Some of the more "eaten up" purchase a police scanner at Radio Shack so they can hear the radio calls while at home.

HOSTILITY STAGE - 4th thru 6th year 
They now show up for work about 2 minutes before their shift, and they are hiding out about 30 minutes before end of shift, writing reports so they can just throw them in the sergeant's in-box and leave ASAP. They have to get to their second job to earn money to pay for the divorce that is pending. Their spouse is no longer interested in hearing about all the gore and heartache. They get the "you spend more time with the cops than you do with me" speech. They now know how the lieutenant got those silver bars on his collar. They consider the FOP, the city, and all brass to be as dangerous as any viper. They gripe about everything, drink excessively, chase women, and hate the public, politicians, media, etc. They feel they have more in common with the hookers, thieves, dopers, etc…but hate them too. Those pens that write in the rain are no longer needed. Writing traffic citations can be a lot more trouble than they are worth, even on a nice day To write one, or to write anything while standing in the rain, is a sure sign of an insane person.

SUPERIORITY STAGE - 7th thru 15th years 
This is when cops are at their best. They have survived changes in administration. They know how the political game is played, both inside and outside of the department. They know who they can trust and who they can't. They have select friends within the department, and stay away, as best they can, from the nuts and boot-lickers. They know the legal system, the judges, prosecutors, defence attorneys, etc. They know how to testify and put a good case together. They are usually the ones that the brass turn to when there is some clandestine request or sensitive operation that needs to be done right. These cops are still physically fit and can handle themselves on the street. They will stay around the station when needed, but have other commitments; such as a second/third job, a second/third spouse, a second boyfriend/girlfriend (sometimes both), etc. They have most of their friends are Law Enforcement now.

ACCEPTANCE STAGE - 15th to ???? 
Now the cops have a single objective... retirement and pension Nothing is going to come between them and their monthly check The boss, the city (or State, or county), the idiots around the station, and the creeps on the street can all go to hell...because they could come between them and "sitting on the beach". There is no topic of discussion that can't somehow lead back to retirement issues. These guys are usually sergeants, detectives, crime scene technicians, station duty, or some other post where they will not be endangered, but being cops they still get stupid at times, and put their butts on the line. They especially don't want some young stupid cop getting them sued, fired, killed, or anything else causing them to lose their "beach time". These guys are always there if needed. They spend a lot of time having coffee, hanging around the station, and looking at brochures of things they want to do in retirement.

Retirement Stage
The retired cop usually dies within the first five years of retirement, because he/she misses the job - saving the city (or State, or county) a bunch of money. Go figure............it’s a great career, stay with it!

_Sounds fairly familiar..._


----------



## Crown-Loyal (1 Aug 2006)

thats....a positive note.  :


----------



## canadianblue (6 Aug 2006)

Not really sure what to think of that...


----------



## paracowboy (6 Aug 2006)

personally, I find it both hilarious (since it translates so perfectly to the military), and affirming. I find it comforting to know that these men and women are out there, doing the job, and doing it so well, despite the pressures they are under.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Aug 2006)

I've seen this before.  I think we all have various elements that we are in at various points of our respective careers.  For me, I have little bits of the first and third stages.  I am still as much of a ramped up geek for the job as I was the first day I drew my kit.  But I have also learned a lot of lessons, and know the nuances that are needed to git 'er done.  There are plenty of Stage 2 guys around, but not confined to the time frame given.  
The stuff about the extra jobs is probably more towards my American counterparts.  We make pretty good cash here in Canada.  
The retirement part is sadly true.  The president of our Association once told me that the average OMERS police or fire retiree collects on average 57 retirement pay cheques then dies.  Not much enjoyment for three decades of busting your ass.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Aug 2006)

Well, thanks ZC, for busting you ass . And what a loveley ass it is, If I may add.

*smacks head* only flirt with LOCAL cops! sorry


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Well, thanks ZC, for busting you ass . And what a loveley ass it is, If I may add.
> 
> *smacks head* only flirt with LOCAL cops! sorry



Umm, thanks, I guess.  As your profile indicates you are male, I'll guardedly take that as a compliment.


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Aug 2006)

Des, I think youve been spending too much time around the Microwave dish and VHF Antenneas.......  8)


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Des, I think youve been spending too much time around the Microwave dish and VHF Antenneas.......  8)



 :blotto:


----------



## aluc (15 Aug 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1155592215608&call_pageid=970599119419



Look at those who attack police
Aug. 15, 2006. 01:00 AM
LANCE NAISMITH
COMMUNITY EDITORIAL BOARD

Having been a police officer (or cop, pig or the Man, depending on your viewpoint) for more than 30 years has given me an opportunity to see life in rich diversity.

This experience helped to mould me as a person so I must thank everyone in our society for making me what I am today.

You see, police are human, contrary to what some believe, and we are susceptible to the pressures of daily life. I know some dream of the perfect RoboCop who only makes right decisions based on pre-loaded concepts of morality.

Here in Canada, though, we attempt to hire those who reflect our community's values and who will implement the will of the people. Specifically, to fight crime.

Canada has chosen to promulgate rules that it believes the majority of our society will follow. Over time, these rules evolve to reflect changing mores.

Our police are expected to adjust to the new rules but not bend to fads, fringe groups, the extreme right or left or supercilious ideas formulated to stimulate thought but not necessarily action.

Within the Criminal Code and other statutes, rules were formulated that lay down boundaries for the police. Unfortunately, some people wish to restrict police activity to the point of ensuring they are unable to fulfill their mandate to protect the public.

Everyone believes the police should help victims, except lawyers and small community groups who feel any restriction on one's freedom will create oppressive state control.

We hear about an unofficial police policy of "FIDO" (F*** it, drive on), similar to that practised in certain communities after a shooting. See nothing and drive off.

University of Toronto professor Michael Inzlicht recently published a study, quoted in the University of Toronto Magazine, promoting the theory that "being the target of prejudice can affect your ability to control your behaviour."

He adds: "Self-control is the mental effort that individuals use to regulate their behaviour, and it's a limited resource."

Although referring to visible minorities, I believe it can be extrapolated into the policing environment. "Belonging to a stigmatized group entails additional demands such as stress and uncertainty. It weakens your self-control," according to this study.

In early policing, the rules were simple. Society authorized, under statute guidelines, that criminals were to be arrested and brought to justice.

Most of the public were strong supporters of the policing system, with only criminals being critical — for obvious reasons. I must admit, though, over my career I have met some very sociable and interesting purveyors of crime.

As we progress, we find that victims and the police are under attack as soon as they report a crime or instigate an arrest or investigation. Police in uniform are certainly a visible minority in terms of occupation and, having lived through the '70s, I was branded an officer no matter where I went off-duty.

We have to look at who is doing the attacking. I have known doctors who have misdiagnosed a pregnancy thinking it was weight gain, lawyers who have taken drugs to their clients in jail, journalists who manufacture articles and building inspectors who have allowed illegal wiring.

Should I tar all of these groups with the same brush or allow the system to deal with the individual issues?

I know the system is not perfect but by branding everyone in these groups in a stereotypical manner, I do an injustice to those who strive for perfection within their profession.

If I continue to hound the profession for the failings of a few, I will reinforce what professor Inzlicht found in his study.

Most police believe in the sanctity of the law and the process that follows but we must be careful not to give those who wish to disrupt society the power, ability and exposure to destroy what we have built up over the years.

Those who work with the police will find that ultimately we will live in a free society that empowers those who follow the system and encourages people to build a better tomorrow.

And the next time you see or read about a lawyer, criminal, advocacy group, etc. complaining about police activities, take a look at their motives before you make a decision on whether the police acted properly.

As they say, the best defence is a good offence.


----------



## BEN 621 (15 Aug 2006)

Amen.
+1

The trial of the accused is merely a sideshow. The trial of the investigation is the main event. (or something along those lines, was passed down to us on our first day of criminal law in recruit classes)


----------



## Wolfmann (15 Sep 2006)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> Not really sure what to think of that...



You should decide now, because it's pretty accurate. I was at the twelfth year before I decided to change careers, the last three years of my law enforcement career were spent doing corporate investigations for a major financial institution and I found out I went from the fat into the fire because even crown corporations and government agencies are not immune to this sledge like career path, provincial or federal.


----------



## Hunter (16 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> personally, I find it both hilarious (since it translates so perfectly to the military), and affirming. I find it comforting to know that these men and women are out there, doing the job, and doing it so well, despite the pressures they are under.



True that paracowboy!


----------

